# Lets Help Out Hobbo



## scotchbo (Jul 5, 2007)

Gday All,

As you have all probably heard Hobbo was very unfortunate and had his pitt destryed by wild winds and had a Poor Blue Tongue Pass away due to it fallung down, He has now got to store his reptiles in tubs until he can get some money together to rebuild.

So im askihg everyone that has come to know and love Hobbo as much as my family has and help him rebuild.

Donations of money would be fantastic dosnt have to be alot but every cent counts,

Or if you have any bits and pieces laying around that we could use to rebuild a Pitt eg, old glass doors, railway sleepers, bricks, corrigated iron, Timber, Old colorbond fence pieces, or anything that may come in handy that would be great...

Im also helping hobbo organise a day were we can all get down to his place and lend a hand rebuilding. Date is still to be set. 

So please help him out and lend a hand it dosnt take much to put a smile back on his face as he has been a bit down lately because of it all.

If you have anything that we could use please either PM myself Scotchbo or Hobbo and we will get back to you ASAP...

Regards Adam aka Scotchbo


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 5, 2007)

He's not near us, but if we were closer would donate some fencing iron or some other stuff, for sure. Cheryl


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 5, 2007)

good idea scotchbo! 

an APS working bee sounds like just the thing he needs! 

well done!

(if i was closer i would come lend a hand!)


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 6, 2007)

wait wait wait, im broke, help me out??


----------



## RevDaniel (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have much but will make a donation of ten to twenty dollars. I think if others could donate possibly as little as $5 would be helpful.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm happy to lend a hand, I'm PM you with my phone number and just let me know when and where.


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 6, 2007)

Excellent thanks to you that have volunteered to help i got all your pm's and have replyed to them all,

Rev that would be great donating every cent counts

This is a serious thread bug collector so please only post if your willing o to help out


----------



## freddy (Jul 6, 2007)

i will but i have to get another job first coz my bank accounts ....well...dead. give me a few weeks and i'll throw some money in.


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 6, 2007)

im serious! how bout pay me an ill help


----------



## hazzard (Jul 6, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> im serious! how bout pay me an ill help



This is a thread to help hobbo and his reptiles not for you bug! Squash!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 6, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> im serious! how bout pay me an ill help



wheres the good will and generosity in the world gone?

right out the window with courtesy and consideration i think!!!

they are asking to help a fellow herper set his outdoor enclosure back up after it was trashed by natural forces.... not much required of people to lend a hand!

maybe if you helped someone out you might just feel good about yourself! and to me thats a hell of alot more than a $ value!


----------



## snakeman 93 (Jul 6, 2007)

It's nice and all but I wouldn't like people near my herp collection and having full on randoms at my house.


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 6, 2007)

If i was closer i could have helped with building materials, but seeing as im not where can we deposit money or send it to? i can help a little.


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 6, 2007)

tfor2 said:


> If i was closer i could have helped with building materials, but seeing as im not where can we deposit money or send it to? i can help a little.



Please Pm hobbo directly he will let you know were to deposit it
Thanks mate thats really good of you


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Working Bee*

I'll see what I can work out. Just6 wondering if insurance covers any damage due to a natural weather storms. I know it does on houses but does anyone know if it would cover things like reptile pits or storm damage, say to a shed with enclosures etc in it?


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Silly question i know but just looking for Hobbo to pm him the only one on the site is hobbo1972 is that right.? Dont want to start pming people asking for bank account numbers if its not the right person.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes that is scotty, i have done my bit to help him out, he is a good bloke.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 6, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Yes that is scotty, i have done my bit to help him out, he is a good bloke.


 

aggreed donk

i told scott i will help him rebuild his pit if he needs it


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 6, 2007)

*helping out*

Hey! I dont have alot but i have a spare hiding rock that i can donate its very very big and i would be happy to donate that to the cause, I also have a bag of red desert sand. Im sorry I cant be of much more help. But ive just moved interstate and dont have a job yet, but i am more then happy to give you those couple of things, if that will help at all?


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 6, 2007)

Wheres HOBBO?
Till I see you eating dog food you will get stuff all from me(not that I don't trust you scotchbro)! I have reps...... I house them.............. Had floods recently............... no one cared..............everyone picked on PARKER and he was under water!!!! toughen up. Rev Dan, U know it!


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 6, 2007)

Like i have mentioned before please dont post here if you just want to have a rant (Bendarwin) this post is here to help him out so please no tyre kickers


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds dodgey to me ...........I live in Newcastle and the Pasha Bulka drove through my window.......... need help.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow... nice to see the maturity being displayed here by some members. As Scotchbo has mentioned this thread is not for stupid comments or jokes or rants. Grow up.

Good luck with everything Scotchbo, I wish I were close enough to help out with the working bee.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 7, 2007)

THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is Hobbo? I don't trust you guys.............. my RANT! wake up people SCAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. without pics it didn't happen!!!!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Hobbo is at work ( i spoke to him on the phone earlier), how is this a scam?

If you dont want to help him rebuild his pit, then dont.

I dont mind helping him out as i have sold snakes to him in the past and he is a nice guy, its not like im sending him a cheque for $500.

Its pretty simple, if you can spare any materials or jump on the end of a shovel and help him rebuild it thats cool.

I live too far a way to get in there and give him a hand, but i have helped him in another way.

Its all good.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 7, 2007)

My Pig dog dug a hole....... thats my donation..........


----------



## stary boy (Jul 7, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Hobbo is at work ( i spoke to him on the phone earlier), how is this a scam?
> 
> If you dont want to help him rebuild his pit, then dont.
> 
> ...


 

how much do pits cost:shock:


----------



## horsenz (Jul 7, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is Hobbo? I don't trust you guys.............. my RANT! wake up people SCAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. without pics it didn't happen!!!!!!


if you dont trust anyone on here why comment on this thread in the first place,infact why join the site when you dont trust people on here.


----------



## hazzard (Jul 7, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> My Pig dog dug a hole....... thats my donation..........



Now bury yourself in it! Yet another member on the growing ignore list!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 7, 2007)

howbig was the pit

make this next pit bigger again


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2007)

thank you very much to everyone for all the kind offers 
ive just got home from work and im off to bed .ill reply to all pm's this afternoon

cheers

hobbo................


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 7, 2007)

Cant give any money as me and the missus are now both out of work and i am dead broke , but should be able to come round and lend a hand on the day ......


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 7, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is Hobbo? I don't trust you guys.............. my RANT! wake up people SCAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. without pics it didn't happen!!!!!!



????????????
We had some serious winds down here and i can assure you Hobbo is not the only one who had stuff blow away .


----------



## snakeman 93 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm with you bendarwin i think it is a bit dodgy and I wouldn't like random people at my house as their are always going to be dodgy people out of the few thousand members.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 7, 2007)

*come on*

come on guys, have a bit of compassion hey. there were bloody horrid storms and winds all around new south wales the last couple of weeks, and hobbo has been a member on here for so long, why would he now try and be dodgy and try to get stuff off of complete strangers if he didnt really need it? 
Its a bit unfair that you say he is dodgy when you havent even spoken to them. 
And plus if it is dodgy then Karma always has a way of coming around, so how about if your not going to help please dont post on here as its a bit yuk to have to read nasty posts when all the guy is trying to do is to save his reptiles. 
Everyone on here are awesome, and its understandable that some of you think that its not geniune but how bout you just keep that to yourself and just not help? thanks guys, have a friggin awesome day!!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

I just went back and read Hobbo's thread. Not once did he ask for help - as a matter of fact, he turned down an offer for some enclosures to tide him over. I didn't even read any self pity in his thread. He just stated what happened and said he was going to fix things up. Looks like Hobbo's a good guy to me. I wish I were closer, I would offer to drop round and have a few beers  Good on everyone who has offered their time. That's the true Aussie spirit shining through..


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 7, 2007)

Lets make things clear,

I started this post with out Hobbo's knowledge of what i was doing he spoke to me and expressed how sad it was to see all his work blown away and a dead lizard,
Saying he is dodgy is a load of rubbish when he found out that i have started this thread he asked me to take it down as he didnt want any pitty im doing this for a guy who has had a bad time and needs some help to pick him up ,


1


Bendarwin said:


> My Pig dog dug a hole....... thats my donation..........



As for you bendarwin how old are you because your acting like a child, If you dont want to help then dont post here and just sit in your chair in your nerdy little room and keep your crap comments to yourself, 
If you new Hobbo at all you would come to realise he is an ohnost member of Aps, never asks for a cent and has donated to this site, to help keep it running so little idiots like you can post your rubbish here 

I apologise to all for having to read this but he has really annoyed me !!!!


----------



## freddy (Jul 7, 2007)

scotchbo said:


> Lets make things clear,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
back up a sec....i know where your coming from scotchbo BUT jumping in and calling people names will get you nowhere, if it annoys you ignore it. everyone has a right to voice opinions.

JMO


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 7, 2007)

*At the end of the day*

At the end of the day Hobbo has not asked for the help. Scotchbo offered a helping hand and asked if anyone was interested in helping out with materials and labour etc.

Leave Hobbo out of it. If you want to help - HELP. If you don't then don't simple.

It's nice for people to get in and lend a hand. Karma was mentioned in a previous post. Hopefully one day you guys won't ever need a hand in a troublesome situation but if you did it's people like Scotchbo, Hobbo and various others that would most likely be the first to put their hands up.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 7, 2007)

I totally agree Shamous, there are so many people here that are just so willing to help, I have only just started using this forum site, and man i am happy to help out straight away hands down. the fact of the matter we are all here on this forum, and one of us needs help, so lets just do it!


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 7, 2007)

freddy said:


> back up a sec....i know where your coming from scotchbo BUT jumping in and calling people names will get you nowhere, if it annoys you ignore it. everyone has a right to voice opinions.
> 
> JMO


I just feel there was no need for any of his posts what so ever none of them helped the cause and i apologise for calling names but when you try and do a good thing for someone and you get people that arnt interested they should but out and not contribute.


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think that the comments should stop right here.......

If your happy to help in some way then post and help...
If your not then maybe you should have nothing to say. Thats my opinion,,,After all no one needs this thread to turn from something good to something that makes others feel bad.
Anything in life can be a scam., but i am truly in belief that someone here needs a hand, and if i cant help someone in someway when i am able to then whats the point in life? Compassion is something we should never go of in life, as one day we may need it ourself.


----------



## Gregory (Jul 7, 2007)

I have 3 huge pieces of 10mm laminated shopfront glass. The dimensions are 2 pieces @ 2350mm X 940mm and 1 piece @ 2350mm X 580mm.
These would make excellent viewing walls for a large pit. You're welcome to have them but they will have to be picked up in a Van or something.




Cheers, Greg.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Gregory said:


> I have 3 huge pieces of 10mm laminated shopfront glass. The dimensions are 2 pieces @ 2350mm X 940mm and 1 piece @ 2350mm X 580mm.
> These would make excellent viewing walls for a large pit. You're welcome to have them but they will have to be picked up in a Van or something.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Wow that would be great for a pit 

good on ya greg

donk


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 7, 2007)

hey scotchbo... i think ur a good fella for doin this for hobbo.. so dont worry bout anyone else opinions.. ur a good and loyal friend.. and hoobo wood be proud to call u his friend..
and yea.. im helping hobbo..im all for helping someone who is down on their luck.. and good on ya mate.. for starting this thread..


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

i be thinkin.............. bendarwin can we make a thread to help u??? an then one to help me????? an then one to help anyone everyone else whos screwed?? maybe someone would b stupid enough to send cheques out for nothin O_O might as well give it a go huh and theyll send money to a random dude off the net whome sum may never hav met yet there r bums on da street starving that could make hobbos pit money last a month............ i got nuffin against hobbo coz he puts up with my crap, but i do get annoyed at threads asking for ppl to help with something retarded wen there r ppl that need help alot more. like seriously, hobbo, do u want my 35cents????


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

o yeah, i forgot...... DIE @ HAZZARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazzard (Jul 7, 2007)

There is one person on here that needs serious help!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 7, 2007)

How much shood we donate towards his meds Hazz???


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah... me.... coz im broke.... hazzard, send me like $15 grand?? please??? i really need it, as u can see.... maybe i can even built a pit with it, i dont hav one of them.........


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

by "his meds" i hope ya mean hazzard


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> by "his meds" i hope ya mean hazzard


 

Love you bug. :shock:


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

hazzard, repeat after trousa.


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

ehhhh wot about that other thread about that cm dude, an everyone sent him money to buy his kiddys some christmas presents......... wheres he gone? wot about my kitten?? my cat didnt get any chrissy presents, how do u think she feels??? does no one want to buy sum presents for my kitty?????????????


----------



## Magpie (Jul 7, 2007)

Why is it any concern of yours bug what people do with their money?
No one is talking about using your money, just their own money that they can spend on smokes, food, afrikaan kids or give to hobbo if they choose.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> ehhhh wot about that other thread about that cm dude, an everyone sent him money to buy his kiddys some christmas presents......... wheres he gone? wot about my kitten?? my cat didnt get any chrissy presents, how do u think she feels??? does no one want to buy sum presents for my kitty?????????????


 

I wil post you 5 cents , bug. or parts of a kitten , youse choice.


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

im an african kid giv me money


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

trousa, send me da most expensive an tasty parts of a kitten please


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> trousa, send me da most expensive an tasty parts of a kitten please


 

Okes pm me youse addresss and I will send you puu say parts.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Missed the point*

Some of you fools missed the point.

Hobbo has not actually asked for anything. Scotchbo is the one organizing things. He's probably a bit embarrassed by it all but at the same time Greatfull that someone is thinking of him.

Give them a break. If you have nothing decent to say Urinate off to another place:x


----------



## Mrs Macca (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, I am only new to this site, but it doesn't matter. I would love to make a donation a sI live in SA a bit far for a work bee. Can you PM me an address for money order or bank info for a transfer. 

I feel for the poor man, that's so sad.


----------



## jamesr (Jul 7, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> trousa, send me da most expensive an tasty parts of a kitten please


:shock:reply to my pm:shock:
:lol:


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

o yeah!  ....**urinates off to reply to pmz**


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

paris hilton had to endure.... wot woz it... like a few days in jail.... lets send her some more money to help her get over the trauma.or we can all pitch in an build her like another mansion aye :]


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> paris hilton had to endure.... wot woz it... like a few days in jail.... lets send her some more money to help her get over the trauma.or we can all pitch in an build her like another masion aye :]



:shock:..ɹǝɥ ǝʌıb oʇ buı11ıʍ ǝɹǝʍ noʎ buıɥʇʎuɐ ǝʞɐʇ p1noʍ sıɹɐd ǝɹns ɯ,ı


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

thats the spirit!!!!


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 7, 2007)

Cool, Im a bad guy, thanks for the PMs supporting my posts (esp. about previous dodgey dealings with these guys), I am not the enemy! I just want to show people that some people are not all they seem. No one here should be asking for money!!!!!!! Its a Hobby!

My Bad

Bredlis r cool


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

im asking fow money =]


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

sharing is caring =]


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

OOOH this threads nearly gotten as many views as the cat=snake food one!


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> Cool, Im a bad guy, thanks for the PMs supporting my posts (esp. about previous dodgey dealings with these guys), I am not the enemy! I just want to show people that some people are not all they seem. No one here should be asking for money!!!!!!! Its a Hobby!
> 
> My Bad
> 
> Bredlis r cool


 

So who are these dodgy people your talking about ? If there dodgy then why not name them ?

If your going to insinuate people are dodgy you better have somthing to back it up with.


----------



## coxy (Jul 7, 2007)

I like these threads, because it gives me good reference for the future of who the people not to have anything to do with are and who the good decent people are .


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

my clothes on the clothes line got RAINED ON and BLOWN AROUND in the wind that killed hobbos pit. one or 2 of my socks ACTUALLY got blown RIGHT OFF and they fell in the DIRT:O and got PRICKLES IN EM! :O:O:O:O ya gonna like replace em for me???


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy cow! this afternoon at 4pm people were whinging about this thread, i get home now, and they're still at it. 

Coxy you got it in one mate.


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## horsenz (Jul 7, 2007)

coxy said:


> I like these threads, because it gives me good reference for the future of who the people not to have anything to do with are and who the good decent people are .


here here... well said.. and hobbo, i'm happy to help you out. pm me for some details or something...i will donate some dollars..


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 7, 2007)

OOOH YES looky here 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57245
whos gonna help that guy out?? im sure if u each gave him like 50 grand he could get his house back now why the hell has my font gone blue again


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

*1o1 ... ɯǝ1qoɹd ɐ ʇob ǝʌ,noʎ ʞuıɥʇ noʎ ..ɹǝʌo pǝddı1ɟ puɐ ǝn1q ǝuob*


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 7, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> I'm with you bendarwin i think it is a bit dodgy and I wouldn't like random people at my house as their are always going to be dodgy people out of the few thousand members.


 
How can you comment??? You are new here and hobbo has been here for ages and people have got a good reason yo help him out.

Personaly i hope something like this happens to you or bendarwin at some stage and when you ask for help we will all turn our back on you.:evil::evil::evil:

If you had a good think about it snakeman only the people who really know him (personaly or through the site will help anyway)


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

snakes4me2 said:


> Personaly i hope something like this happens to you or bendarwin at some stage and when you ask for help we will all turn our back on you.:evil::evil::evil:



I think I just wet myself ... :evil:


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 7, 2007)

napalm bugcollector!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 7, 2007)

the funny thing is that, by posting over and over bug collector is drawing more attention to the issue and getting more people involved in the donations, i think everyone should give him a round of applause for helping out!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 7, 2007)

wicked reptiles said:


> the funny thing is that, by posting over and over bug collector is drawing more attention to the issue and getting more people involved in the donations, i think everyone should give him a round of applause for helping out!


 
:lol: how true :lol:


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi All,

If anyone is interested in helping out please pm me or Hobbo as i am no longer going to post on here as i think some people have lost the plot of what this thread was started for.

Gregory im sure the shop glass would be a great help for hobbo i will get him to pm you and see if he can pick them up or not thats a great help thanks mate

Everyone else who has said they would donate some money please PM Hobbo direct and he will give you some account details


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 8, 2007)

ummmm excUUUUUUUZE me but i am not a male.


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 8, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


Bug collector said:


> ummmm excUUUUUUUZE me but i am not a male.



Well then perhaps you should learn to use a little more decorum as us women do. And compassion wouldnt go astray either.​


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 8, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> ummmm excUUUUUUUZE me but i am not a male.



Post number 20 in a thread about helping a bloke out , and not one of them any help what so ever ..just complete rubbish ..... There's a shock


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 8, 2007)

i would love to help out but no money or way of getting down there. sorry for your loss hobbo


----------



## Slateman (Jul 8, 2007)

*I am locking this topic.
This thread have nothing to do with APS management.
Please be careful to who you donate money. This was not discussed with admins, and we don't know anything about this fund raiser.

Admins would recommend to members not to get involved with out checking the facts.*


----------

